# Metoprolol for Public Speaking?



## Whosaidpanic (Nov 8, 2011)

I made a thread earlier asking if Xanax would be the best option for public speaking, I was told to get a beta blocker instead. I couldn't find Propranolol online and the few websites I did find it from seemed unreliable.

I did however find a bottle of Metoprolol in my medicine cabinet from a few months back and realized it was infact a beta blocker. Will this be sufficient enough for a presentation? I know that Propraolol is the king for public speaking, but I was told any beta blocker would suffice.

Also any dosage recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if it'll work as good as propanolol, but it should still be helpful. I'm not positive, but i think metoprolol lasts alot longer than propanolol does...i believe around 12 hours? It should help physical symptoms like trembling hands or shaky voice. If it was me though i would still take a low dose of xanax with it, public speaking can be a nightmare!

As for a good dose for a presentation, i honestly have no idea. I take 50mg twice a day, but thats for high blood pressure. It works well for my anxiety too though, much better than my paxil


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

metro is more a daily type thing, what u want is the short acting proponolol. metro might help but not near as much. i would pick benzo's over metro and prop over benzos. prop kills all and any anxiety, unfortunatly it only seems to work occasionally, once you start using it daily it seems to lose its effectiveness


----------



## Whosaidpanic (Nov 8, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> metro is more a daily type thing, what u want is the short acting proponolol. metro might help but not near as much. i would pick benzo's over metro and prop over benzos. prop kills all and any anxiety, unfortunatly it only seems to work occasionally, once you start using it daily it seems to lose its effectiveness


I tried it for the first time yesterday because I was very anxious about my presentation that I have to prepare for and the Metro took away all my heart racing symptoms. I was really impressed, I was thinking Metro with 0.25 mg of Xanax should suffice for a 5 minute presentation? Would that be enough? Id go for Prop but I dont want to have to see my doctor for it.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

hey man if it works for you go for it! when u tried the metro were u fine? do you really need to add the xanax to it? its very easy to appear intoxicated when u start adding stuff, especially xanax. my friends can always tell when im on xanax, apparently i appear very slow mo lol


----------



## Whosaidpanic (Nov 8, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> hey man if it works for you go for it! when u tried the metro were u fine? do you really need to add the xanax to it? its very easy to appear intoxicated when u start adding stuff, especially xanax. my friends can always tell when im on xanax, apparently i appear very slow mo lol


Honestly my heart was racing yesterday from nervousness, its not just the presentation but the topic is EXTREMELY DIFFICULT (DNA Biology type stuff). I tested the metro out and within 30 minutes I felt my heart rate was extremely relaxed, I felt like I finally found the cure to my damn anxiety over presentations. I am so happy I found out about this stuff! I have tried Xanax and it only makes me feel sleepy and a little better. I made an appointment to see my doctor but I canceled it because I don't think it's worth the 2 hour wait at her office for Prop.

I will test it out one more time if it does the trick I'll be comfortable with it. I used to suffer from Social Anxiety but overcame it through my teenage years but the part of it that has always remained is my fear of the spot light.

I am glad I found a drug that helps me cope with that on the rare occasions I need to face it.

*If anyone else has any information on Metro I'd highly appreciate it! I have read mixed reviews and clearly that Prop is better but Metro will do the job*


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

then forget the xanax brother. just be warned from my experience, the more frequent you use beta blockers the less effective they become, so use the metro sparingly for when you really need it. i have tried most of them. atenolol, i thought i found the ultimate curee for my anxiety, felt amazing on it, so calm relax and social. then suddenly after a week or less, it stopped working. actually anxiety felt worse. same with prop xtended release. inderal sr or whatever its called. now i just keep the instant release prop for the occasional time it will come in handy, i actually find it supperior to benzo's as an on occasion type med. theres a reason so many singers actors ect use it. anyway, good luck brother let us know how it goes


----------



## Whosaidpanic (Nov 8, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> then forget the xanax brother. just be warned from my experience, the more frequent you use beta blockers the less effective they become, so use the metro sparingly for when you really need it. i have tried most of them. atenolol, i thought i found the ultimate curee for my anxiety, felt amazing on it, so calm relax and social. then suddenly after a week or less, it stopped working. actually anxiety felt worse. same with prop xtended release. inderal sr or whatever its called. now i just keep the instant release prop for the occasional time it will come in handy, i actually find it supperior to benzo's as an on occasion type med. theres a reason so many singers actors ect use it. anyway, good luck brother let us know how it goes


Thanks for the heads up, so I just want to try Metro 1 time with Xanax 2 weeks before my speech which will make it a 2nd time I've ever taken it. Will taking it 3-4 times decrease its effects or are you talking more long term usage?

Thanks again


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Whosaidpanic said:


> Thanks for the heads up, so I just want to try Metro 1 time with Xanax 2 weeks before my speech which will make it a 2nd time I've ever taken it. Will taking it 3-4 times decrease its effects or are you talking more long term usage?
> 
> Thanks again


Oh yea I'm talking more like take it few days in a row might lose its effectiveness


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

I find the conversation here interesting. Metoprolol is still a beta adrenic blocker, and at the right dosage should be just as effective as propranolol. Particularly interesting is the bit about beta blockers becoming less effective with continued use. I have been taking 60- 80 mg. a day of propranlol for over 18 months every day and it still has the exact same effectivness as it did from day one. The action of beta blockers does not become less effective with prolonged use, it still blocks adreniline the same way. There is no downregulation of receptors like there is with benzos that would make them less effective with regular use. I believe if you find them less effective after regular use it must be a result of conscious thought process rather than physical tolerance.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

brown324 said:


> I find the conversation here interesting. Metoprolol is still a beta adrenic blocker, and at the right dosage should be just as effective as propranolol. Particularly interesting is the bit about beta blockers becoming less effective with continued use. I have been taking 60- 80 mg. a day of propranlol for over 18 months every day and it still has the exact same effectivness as it did from day one. The action of beta blockers does not become less effective with prolonged use, it still blocks adreniline the same way. There is no downregulation of receptors like there is with benzos that would make them less effective with regular use. I believe if you find them less effective after regular use it must be a result of conscious thought process rather than physical tolerance.


I noticed the tolerance build up when I took metoprolol. It never lasted very long, maybe a month for me? I asked you about tolerance with inderal because I was worried about the same thing. The only thing I noticed with Inderal is that it controls my heart racing.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

brown324 said:


> I find the conversation here interesting. Metoprolol is still a beta adrenic blocker, and at the right dosage should be just as effective as propranolol. Particularly interesting is the bit about beta blockers becoming less effective with continued use. I have been taking 60- 80 mg. a day of propranlol for over 18 months every day and it still has the exact same effectivness as it did from day one. The action of beta blockers does not become less effective with prolonged use, it still blocks adreniline the same way. There is no downregulation of receptors like there is with benzos that would make them less effective with regular use. I believe if you find them less effective after regular use it must be a result of conscious thought process rather than physical tolerance.


there is plently data on beta blockers becoming less effective in regards to anxiety over prolonged use. When i have a little more time i will find you some articles and the hundreds of user reviews i have seen. this is something i have experienced myself, im not saying its a physical tolerance deal either. it could very well be that you just get used to the med and the same feelings of anxiety come back(mental) but i can tell you this, atenolol makes me feel great and anxiety free for a about a week then stops working for my anxiety, i take a break for a month go back on and low and behold it works for about a week or so again. same thing with proponolol, do a quick google search and you will see. i really dont have the time now but i will post some up later. If beta blockers worked all the time and for prolonged/permanent periods of time for anxiety then it would be the magic cure for certain types of anxiety. the way i feel when i take the odd proponolol i would KILL to feel like that all the time. i urge all anxiety sufferers to try prop at least once, i bet 75% or so would be amazed at what it does for anxiety, then dissapointed when they dont get the continued relief.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Metroprolol made me really dizzy, gave me headaches, and knocked me the f' out at even 1/4 the lowest dose pill.


----------



## brown324 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> there is plently data on beta blockers becoming less effective in regards to anxiety over prolonged use. When i have a little more time i will find you some articles and the hundreds of user reviews i have seen. this is something i have experienced myself, im not saying its a physical tolerance deal either. it could very well be that you just get used to the med and the same feelings of anxiety come back(mental) but i can tell you this, atenolol makes me feel great and anxiety free for a about a week then stops working for my anxiety, i take a break for a month go back on and low and behold it works for about a week or so again. same thing with proponolol, do a quick google search and you will see. i really dont have the time now but i will post some up later. If beta blockers worked all the time and for prolonged/permanent periods of time for anxiety then it would be the magic cure for certain types of anxiety. the way i feel when i take the odd proponolol i would KILL to feel like that all the time. i urge all anxiety sufferers to try prop at least once, i bet 75% or so would be amazed at what it does for anxiety, then dissapointed when they dont get the continued relief.


I'm sure there is plenty of proof that beta blockers have become less effective for people over time. Like I said, and you said, I believe this to be purely psychological. Propranolol does not stop my anxiety or help control my anxiuos thoughts in any way. What it does do, even after 18 months of daily use, is still lower my heart rate, and block adreniline. This allows me to not physically react to anxiety caused by adreniline in anxious situations. I still have the anxiety, but I am able to not let other people see it as easily because adreniline is not skyrocketting causing me to shake and tremble etc.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

brown324 said:


> I'm sure there is plenty of proof that beta blockers have become less effective for people over time. Like I said, and you said, I believe this to be purely psychological. Propranolol does not stop my anxiety or help control my anxiuos thoughts in any way. What it does do, even after 18 months of daily use, is still lower my heart rate, and block adreniline. This allows me to not physically react to anxiety caused by adreniline in anxious situations. I still have the anxiety, but I am able to not let other people see it as easily because adreniline is not skyrocketting causing me to shake and tremble etc.


Do you take the instant or extended release ? Inderal or Inderal LA or whatever it's called. I found the LA just made me super tired but the instant release didn't


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr House said:


> Metroprolol made me really dizzy, gave me headaches, and knocked me the f' out at even 1/4 the lowest dose pill.


Is that because it brought your BP down too low? Being young & slim, I'd tend to guess your BP is already normal (perhaps even low) to start with.


----------

